# Enrollment forms (Reserve)



## tlompa4180 (22 Jan 2015)

What is Next of KIN paperwork and where can I obtain it?
What should I put down for Emergency contacts?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2015)

tlompa4180 said:
			
		

> What is Next of KIN paperwork and where can I obtain it?
> What should I put down for Emergency contacts?



Have you been enrolled yet?

IF NOT......Then you will be given this form once your are enrolled and doing your initial In-clearance paperwork at your unit (Probably immediately after you sign your Oath of Allegiance/Solemn Oath.).  It will all be explained to you; box by box as you fill it in.

For Emergency Contact; you can select one of the two persons you have listed as Next of Kin, or someone else all together, as the person to contact if you should be injured or killed.


----------



## Moore (22 Jan 2015)

tlompa4180 said:
			
		

> What is Next of KIN paperwork and where can I obtain it?
> What should I put down for Emergency contacts?



George pretty much summed it up. You'll be given both forms after your job offer you have filled out and ready for your enrolment ceremony. If they haven't asked you for the papers, then you don't need to have the papers. They'll take care of it at another time.


----------



## Poacher434 (16 Apr 2015)

As stated, how ever if you have already filled "stuff" out and you are not sure what it is, but you know that you need to change some information, notify your CoC that you need to update some personal information and they should direct you to the clerks


----------

